# Bubble Bio Habitat



## GothicKDM (Aug 8, 2016)

So i have this Bubble Bio and Activity Center. I would like to just sell them as a whole. I think its like 80 for the habitat, and 25 for the center. I really would just like 75 for both plus shipping. Its been used a couple months and i can take it apart to cut down on shipping. I just dont have a need for this is pretty big.










and the activity center that goes in it.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I love how fun that is to look at but way out of my price range, good luck finding someone


----------

